# Dwarf Cichlids with small community fish



## librarygirl23 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I currently have a 29 gal tank with small community fish. I'd like some larger fish so I was originally going to get a separate larger tank but then I thought I might be able to combine the fish I have with some Dwarfs but I wanted to ask the experts first as I'm very new to Cichlids (in the research stage).

I'm thinking of upgrading to a 55 gal. My current stock is:

Spotted Blue Eye Rainbowfish
Celestial Pearl Danio
Sterbai Cory
Panda Cory
Ember Tetra
Nerite snails

Would any Dwarf Cichlids work with my current stock in a 55? If so, what exactly and how many of each? I'd love to have at least one mating pair of something but I know they can become aggressive when they spawn and I wouldn't want to put my current fish at risk.

My water is soft (KH 1 GH 3) with a PH of 7-7.2. Tank is fully cycled with 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and 5 nitrate between water changes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Bolivian rams are a great start; they're hardy, fascinating to watch, cheap, very tolerant of mistakes, easy to find, easy to raise and breed, and have decent colouration. In a 55 you should be able to have 3 pairs (3m 3f).


----------



## librarygirl23 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I do like the Rams (Bolivian or GBR). Would I be able to do either a single Ram or a pair and then something else? Apistos like Cockatoo are very pretty fish (single? pair? harem?). And my smaller fish like the Embers would be OK with these fish even if they breed? I'd feel awful if my current fish were killed.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I suggest a group of six because they're a lot more interesting to watch when they're in groups, as they show behaviour that you'd otherwise rarely see. Rival pairs in the same tank will spar and display to each other constantly as they defend their respective territories. You could do 2 pairs of rams and a pair or trio of Apistos, if there is sufficient decor, especially along the bottom. Dwarf cichlids aren't overly aggressive to the point that they'll actively chase and attack potential threats to their fry. Plus, most fish are smart enough to know to run away from a pair of angry parents; worst I've seen from dwarf cichlids, except to members of the same species, is a torn fin here or there.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

librarygirl23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I currently have a 29 gal tank with small community fish. I'd like some larger fish so I was originally going to get a separate larger tank but then I thought I might be able to combine the fish I have with some Dwarfs but I wanted to ask the experts first as I'm very new to Cichlids (in the research stage).
> 
> ...


 I have a 29 with 2 Bolivian Rams, 2 Laetecara Curviceps, 7 Red Minor Tetras and a Chinese Algae eater and they all get along fine. I mean, no aggresion what-so-ever. You said you are new to Cichlids so I would probably stay away from Apistos for the time being, as they are a little less tolerant to any fluxuation of water conditions. Infact it's best to do 25-30% water changes 2x a week with Apistos. It's personal preference, but I think the German Blue's have better coloring than the Bolivians and they have relatively the same personality. Wish I would have seen GBR's when I purchased my Bolivians!! The Curviceps are also a beautiful, mild mannered fish. Their color can fluxuate from gray with blue specks throughout the body, to gray mixed with a tinge of yellow, to having a dark,dark colored belly with a darker blue coloring mixed with the gray on its' upper half. It all depends on their mood and you can actually watch it change in an instant!


----------

